# Kigakushi Ryu Ninpo



## Pitoynoel (Jan 3, 2019)

Just wanted to ask if anyone on this forum has ever heard of a ninjutsu school called the "Kigakushi Ryu Ninpo"? I came across the dojo back in the late 80's, early 90's in Australia.

Being a student from the Togukure Ryu dojo in Brisbane (now called Bujinkan) at that time, the training and techniques were similar between the two schools, but some of the technique names were different and of slight variation to the Togakure Ryu style.

They had 2 schools, one in Brisbane and one in Toowoomba Australia. The school in Brisbane was the main one, were the school in Toowoomba was run by one of their senior black belts. Their school badge used a series of white arrows in a circle, with the feathers of the bottom arrows having less feathers than the feathers at the top (not sure if that means anything). My friend who was from the Toowoomba school whom I trained with some weekends in Brisbane explained the meaning behind the arrows and the linage of the school, but that was long ago and I forgot already.

When I visited their dojo in Toowoomba, they trained old school and very hard like the AKBAN school do and they have a high emphasis on full contact sparring and high levels of physical fitness.


----------



## Bujinkami (Apr 13, 2019)

Never heard of that one (Kigakushi)?  Can you research it online?


----------



## Pumped (Oct 24, 2019)

I've lived in Toowoomba since the 80's and been part of the local martial arts community. During this time there have been 3 ninjutsu groups I'm aware of. Two of those schools where Bujinkan schools, one was "Ninjutsu as Taught by Wayne Roy" and the other was the "Bujinkan Brian Dojo (BBD)" originally from the UK. The BBD was represented by an Aussie guy who worked at the local Army base and was stationed in the UK at one point for several years. The third is the one you are refering to, but they closed after the instructor moved away in early 90's. If you are looking for a ninjutsu instructor in Toowoomba, I know this one guy, but I'm not sure if he takes on students anymore. I trained with him in 2005 and found he was quite good, but very old school in his approach. I could refer you to him vai PM, but not sure if he teaches anymore.


----------



## Gweilo (Jan 3, 2020)

I dont kniw if the op is still about, but I wonder if he got the name slightly wrong, and meant Kukishin Ryu.


----------

